
NeoHabitat – a relaunch of Lucasfilm's Habitat, the first MMORPG game - guiambros
https://frandallfarmer.github.io/neohabitat-doc/docs//
======
guiambros
You can access a C64 live emulator at
[http://v.ht/habitat](http://v.ht/habitat)

Also there was a nice roundtable with Randy Farmer at VCF West happening this
weekend - recording at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24023684](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24023684)

